# Microsoft office takes to long to open files



## thosecars82 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello

Word 2007 and excel 2007 take too long to open any file under windows Vista. It did not happen in the past. However, for some reason I do not know, it started happening some time ago.

Could you please help me to speed it up?

Thanks


----------



## garybo (Apr 3, 2012)

I too am having the same problem, and just as with you, it recently started. I tried uninstall and then reinstalled the program and to no avail. 

Only difference is I have Windows 7, service pack 1

This is not isolated, after googling the problem, I see a lot of folks are having the same problem.

It takes perhaps 20 seconds to get work and/or excel to become active.


----------



## thosecars82 (Oct 12, 2008)

garybo said:


> I too am having the same problem, and just as with you, it recently started. I tried uninstall and then reinstalled the program and to no avail.
> 
> Only difference is I have Windows 7, service pack 1
> 
> ...


For me, word snd excel might take around 5 minutes to open any simple file. Does anyone have any suggestion?


----------



## garybo (Apr 3, 2012)

My problem is minor to yours, I only wait for about 20 seconds, whereas before it was more like 1 or 2 seconds.


----------



## sobersong (Sep 14, 2008)

hello, I've seen a similar behavior in an XP environnement. This was caused by an MS update called "Office File Validation Add-In". Uninstalled it and it was fine again.


----------

